# Camel Trail Cornwall



## Francesca (16 Oct 2012)

Hi has anybody dont the Camel Trail in Cornwall? Me and him indoors are taking our campervan and bikes to Padstow in Cornwall at the end of October for about 5 days to do some MTB and also do the Camel Trail. Anybody also know of any good MTB trails around the Cornwall/Devon areas?
much appreciate replies
cheers
Fran


----------



## PK99 (16 Oct 2012)

Camel trail is good scenery but in cycling terms a complete doddle!


----------



## Francesca (16 Oct 2012)

PK99 said:


> Camel trail is good scenery but in cycling terms a complete doddle!


 yeah its a disused railway, so its going to be easy , but want to do it anyway, but also want to know if nearby MTB trails.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Oct 2012)

My missus did the cycle wine tour there a few years ago and loved it...very good fun and plenty of "testing" along the way. She stopped of for a few days in their B&B and thought that was also wonderful.

I'd recommend that as part of a trip if you have time.

http://www.camelvalley.com/vineyard-tours


----------



## PK99 (16 Oct 2012)

Francesca said:


> yeah its a disused railway, so its going to be easy , but want to do it anyway, but also want to know if nearby MTB trails.


 
We spend a week in that area (Padstow/St Merryn) every year and I don't recall ever seeing MTB riders out in the wild.
But there are some recommendations here > http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=14945256


----------



## Francesca (16 Oct 2012)

cheers guys :-)


----------



## Davidc (16 Oct 2012)

The main part is Padstow to Bodmin, but there's a lovely (scenically) bit up an old mineral railway as well that's worth a look. I've ridden it a couple of times with people who don't want to use roads. There are some more cycle trails which are easy in the south of cornwall too, some along old mineral railways.

In Devon there's the coast to coast (Ilfracombe to Plymouth) that's worth doing, even the Tarka trail at the northern end isn't too busy at this time of year. As an alternative you can ride from Bude and pick up the southern bit not far from Oakhampton.


----------



## lulubel (16 Oct 2012)

PK99 said:


> We spend a week in that area (Padstow/St Merryn) every year and I don't recall ever seeing MTB riders out in the wild.


 
You could find out where the local bike shops are and ask there. There were a couple of keen MTBers who worked in the one in Penzance when we lived down there, so they would have been able to tell you all the local routes.

Also, if you're staying near any of the moors, they're all criss-crossed with bridleways, so you could just look on the relevant Ordnance Survey maps. Of course, you don't get any idea how challenging the terrain is going to be if you do that, but I don't know if that's your idea of fun or not!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (16 Oct 2012)

I live a few miles away, easily managed the full camel trail in the wet on my old hybrid on slicks. it get s fun on slicks nearer to bodmin but isnt majorly difficult.

slightly harder is the clay trails round by St Austell not massively long but some great views and after its been raining can get a bit fun! its right outside my work so tomorrow im heading out at lunch along it once i fit knobblies tonight.

onroad/tarmaced trails you have the goss moor trail, or just head onto bodmin moors. ive only recently taken up MTB'ing so will be sourcing the trails soon!


----------



## benb (16 Oct 2012)

The camel trail is lovely. As others have said it is quite flat. Really beautiful though, so just enjoy it.

The good thing about going at this time of year is that it will be quite quiet. Go in the summer and it's like commuting!!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (16 Oct 2012)

i rode it new years day this year, was quite busy then as well lol.


----------



## Francesca (16 Oct 2012)

Cool! thanks everybody :-)


----------



## Doseone (16 Oct 2012)

We've had a couple of holidays just near there. As others have said the Camel Trail won't be challenging. TBH I don't think it's the best area for MTB but there are some lovely back lanes for road cycling. Have a great trip


----------



## Eribiste (16 Oct 2012)

I quite like the Camel Trail. You're going to be riding along the end of the route of the rather grandly named Atlantic Coast Express that used to leave London Waterloo and finish in Padstow. On the section from Padstow to Wadebridge the scenery is open views across the Camel, and one rides over the girder truss bridge at Little Petherick creek. After Wadebridge, toward Bodmin you'll become cloistered in greenery, riding alongside a stream for part of the way. Being an old rail track it is of course quite level, so nice and easy to ride, good for families. Enjoy your time down there, the pasties, and the Sharp's Doom Bar ale!


----------



## Peteaud (16 Oct 2012)

At the end of the M5 (Exeter) is haldon forest.

Look it up on the map its just outside Exeter by the race course.

Blue routes (x 2 ) and a Red route.
Although not long you can combine them for a 15 -20 mile route. There is a pdf map available.

Plenty of youtube vids but the blue is fast abd the red is good. Cafe on site.


----------



## Francesca (17 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> I quite like the Camel Trail. You're going to be riding along the end of the route of the rather grandly named Atlantic Coast Express that used to leave London Waterloo and finish in Padstow. On the section from Padstow to Wadebridge the scenery is open views across the Camel, and one rides over the girder truss bridge at Little Petherick creek. After Wadebridge, toward Bodmin you'll become cloistered in greenery, riding alongside a stream for part of the way. Being an old rail track it is of course quite level, so nice and easy to ride, good for families. Enjoy your time down there, the pasties, and the Sharp's Doom Bar ale!


 thankyou will do


----------



## Francesca (17 Oct 2012)

We are staying at Padstow Touring Park as we have a converted camper, bike go on roof, Iam looking forward to it, and just hope the weather doesnt persist it down! thanks for all your advice and comments guys.


----------



## benb (17 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> Enjoy your time down there, the pasties, and the Sharp's Doom Bar ale!


 
^ this times infinity.

I also enjoyed Tribute, and St Ives Boilers was nice too.


----------



## Erudin (17 Oct 2012)

*Drake's trail* is great, lots of work been done on it recently.

http://willcycle.blogspot.co.uk/p/plym-valley-drakes-trail.html


----------



## deanE (17 Oct 2012)

If you come a bit further down into Cornwall look out for the Devoran to Portreath trail, the Mineral Tramway, and the Great flat lode trails. Lots of off road cycling in that area, West of Truro. Lots of routes on the net. http://www.rsct.org.uk/pages/cycle_trails.htm
Its beautiful down here at the moment so I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## benb (17 Oct 2012)

deanE said:


> Its beautiful down here at the moment


 
FTFY!


----------



## Francesca (18 Oct 2012)

Erudin said:


> *Drake's trail* is great, lots of work been done on it recently.
> 
> http://willcycle.blogspot.co.uk/p/plym-valley-drakes-trail.html
> 
> View attachment 13963


 Thanks Erudin this info is fab! will definately check this out


----------



## Francesca (18 Oct 2012)

deanE said:


> If you come a bit further down into Cornwall look out for the Devoran to Portreath trail, the Mineral Tramway, and the Great flat lode trails. Lots of off road cycling in that area, West of Truro. Lots of routes on the net. http://www.rsct.org.uk/pages/cycle_trails.htm
> Its beautiful down here at the moment so I hope you enjoy your stay.


 Thankyou deanE this info great .


----------



## Christopher (18 Oct 2012)

Nice to see you back Fran! Have fun down there.


----------



## Francesca (26 Oct 2012)

Christopher said:


> Nice to see you back Fran! Have fun down there.


 cheers Christopher!


----------

